# First Haul of Butternut This Year



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 18, 2018)

We were able to get caught up with just about all of our sawing this winter and were down to a few odds and ends. Today I was able to pick up our first new load of Butternut this year. Should make some nice lumber and a bunch of carving blanks.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow, thats a whole lotta BF there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 18, 2018)

Beautiful sight! Be sure to show us more pics when you slab it out! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 19, 2018)

Butternut is pretty rare in these parts Allen, is there more in the eastern part of the state? I've seen some beautiful duck carvings of butternut at the Driftless Art Fair in Soldier's Grove, WI. Can't believe you have so much on board that trailer.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 19, 2018)

Butternut is being affected by disease and also grows very sparsely in a forest. This trailer load is from the entire winter logging season so even though it looks like a lot it’s not very many logs overall. Plus I’ve got feelers out for Butternut logs so a few find their way to me. We sell a lot of carving wood in butternut and basswood so we’re always on the hunt and I think that makes a difference.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like it will be a fun day or two of milling those. I too want to see some pics of it when you open them up. 
Dave


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 19, 2018)

Will do! I like sharing milling photos so I’ll make sure to put some up when we saw these.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

I'd like to see some 12 x 12 turning blocks


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd like to get in line of you sell any bowl or peppermill turning blanks.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 20, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> I'd like to get in line of you sell any bowl or peppermill turning blanks.



Butternut is pretty wood, I have never seen any turned that I know of.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 20, 2018)

We don't find much butternut here but the occasional tree does show up. Most people that grew up in this part of VT. pronounce it buttnut, first time I saw the word in print I thought it was spelled wrong. Pretty sure we say it wrong the nuts don't taste a lot like butter they taste nothing like butt.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2018)

Will have to take your word on the butt vs. butter thing, Dave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 21, 2018)

sprucegum said:


> Butternut is pretty wood, I have never seen any turned that I know of.


Butternut (aka White Walnut) turns like a dream. It has a little fuzz on it when it's done, so you have to have fresh sandpaper. But other than that, it's a beautiful wood.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Mar 21, 2018)

@woodtickgreg and @Herb G. I’ll send you a message and post some material for you. I’ll be on the road Thursday but can get something together for you in the next day or two.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

